# Is this bruise serious?



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I did this 5 days ago. Wondering people's opinion if I should get it checked out? I feel good minus pain to touch and cough. I was fine until everyone at work flipped out and now I wonder if I need to have it looked at. Thanks!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

well it looks pretty burly. but people bruise differently. my question would be did you bruise anything internally? how deep does that thing go? bruised hip or ribs? 

if you haven't had any bad side effects in 5 days your probably ok. 

i dont bruise hardly at all. you could hit me repeatedly with a baseball bat, and i would be very soar, but little to no bruise would show. 

next time you take a hit like that maybe you should get it checked out sooner. really whats the harm?


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I should've gotten it looked at but it didn't really get purple til 2-3 days after. My ribs are ok and all my bodily functions are normal. By the time it looked this way, I figured it can't be that bad if it's been 3 days and I'm still alive and feeling ok. Just didn't know if there's something I'm not thinking of.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Pic deleted


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Chronological order over the last 5 days. Pic 1-Friday, pic 5- today. Seems to be healing, right?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i'm not a doctor but i say flesh wound. enjoy the burly bruise. you can gross out chicks at work.


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

I would agree that it seems to be a superficial bruise. If you still have discomfort after it has gone away, go see a dr.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty nice one you have, kinda looks like a picture of space on your side. 

As others have mentioned everyone bruises differently. It can't hurt to get t checked out but if it's already been 5 days you should be fine if there is no other pain still lingering.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a run of the mill bruise look its worst at 7 days. Cleared up quickly after that. Not a doctor, but I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Bruise, you call that a bruise.

That's a bruise.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice ass. I mean bruise. 

Nice bruise.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ how the hell? what kind of maneuver were you attempting to get such a big bruise there? attacking a tree crotch first?


----------

